# 457 Subsequent Entrant Processing times? Can I speed it up?



## Chillers (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm just wondering on the processing times for a subsequent 457 visa. I've had to leave Australia and apply off shore as my bridging visa whilst waiting on an MRT did not permit me to apply on shore. I have obviously cancelled the MRT and left the country.

I have lodged all relevant information, proof of relationship, medicals and police checks from both the UK and Aus but still haven't had any response in over 3 weeks.

My girlfriend is currently in Australia and we miss each other very much, the wait is causing some financial inconvenience. Is there any way I can speed up the process? Would it worth writing to immigration and explaining the circumstance or would I be wasting my time?

I lodged on the 23rd of Jan and I've not had any response other than it has been lodged. Will they even tell me when a CO has been allocated?

Many thanks.

Dan.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

No you can't speed up the process. There are families on here that spend over a year apart whilst waiting for partner visas! 3 weeks isn't a long time.

You received a good answer on the other forum you asked this question on.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no speeding up the processing of a visa. 457 visas are generally 4-8 weeks, although I recall an applicant on another forum who waited over a year. As far as I know, his was a rare case of it taking so long.


----------



## Chillers (Jul 16, 2013)

Well some good news, it was actually approved today.

So for those wondering...



> 457 Subsequent Entrant as a Defacto Partner with 6 Months Proof
> Lodged 23rd Jan
> Approved 16th Feb
> 
> ...


----------



## Stesstmum (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi I wonder if you could tell me if your application stayed at applications received and then went straight to finalised or did a case officer email or contact you first I lodged ours (myself - defacto and our three kids), with all certified paperwork I think they may require at the same time and I am checking the account and my emails every day just wondered if yours was automatically granted or there was correspondence in between. Thanks for any advice you can give me


----------

